# XP Network: Slow file transfer



## mystic511 (Sep 22, 2004)

I stumbled across this thread while trying to figure out my problem:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=9280

I seem to be having the same issue, but I don't think I can resolve it the same way. (both my computers are already freshly reformatted)

Basically on my network I have two computers, for the sake of identification, i'm going to call one my desktop and one my server, but they are just two computers. Both computers are comparable spec wise, they both have windows XP installed.

My server computer has all of it's harddrive's shared. These harddrives are all mapped network drives on my desktop computer.

If i transfer a file from my desktop to my server, I have blazing speeds. For example, a 200 mb file will transfer to the server in about 15 seconds.

If i take that same 200 mb file and copy it from my server's mapped drive onto the desktop's physical drive, it will take about 60 _minutes_.

I have also tried using a file transfer program like AIM to transfer the file, same results as above.

Both computers connect, browse, and download from the internet at about the same speeds, so I don't believe there's anything wrong with the 10/100 cards. I don't believe it's a harddrive issue, because my desktop has a serial ata, and all the server's harddrives are maxtor ata 133 drives. And, I don't think it's the router's fault, because the computer I was using before I built my new one (the server box) worked just fine.

So far, I have tried using PC Booster as mentioned in the thread refered above, but that didn't help me. I've also tried modifying the tcpwindowsize as per this microsoft article: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315237 The article also has a tweak for network adapters, but unfortunately it only covers the intel etherexpress, which I don't have.

I'm out of ideas.  

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gcrossman (Mar 14, 2006)

I seem to have the same issue. Can you recall what you did in the end? THe funny thing is that I had no problems up to say 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gmaclean (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are having problems transfering files over a mapped drive but not to shares directly it is often a sign of SMB Signing. Test it by disabling SMB signing on both PCs. (Can't say this is a fix, it's a workaround and probably one MS frown upon.)

To disable SMB signing on a workstation (XP or Windows 2000), edit the registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanworkstation\Parameters\

Set enablesecuritysignature to 0 and set requiresecuritysignature to 0.

If this does not fix the problem ensure that you set it back to what it was (I'm sure SMB signing has a use somewhere)


----------

